# the satlelite



## gas20 (Feb 17, 2009)

Found out what was wrong with my being unable to hook up my Sat. . The cheap concertone in my RV went south, dealer said it sounds as if the head went bad, and Concertone had a lot of trouble with the Z600 with that problem. Contacted Concertone and I have as yet to hear from them. Of course the Rv is 3 years old and it is out of warrantee. Don't know what I will do as yet.


----------

